# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Nhờ các bác xem giúp

## mig21

Tình hình con nguồn e mua về cả năm nay chẳng đụng tơiq, giờ test thử kiểm tra để làm tủ điện cho con máy của e thì nó bị lỗi như sau:
- cắm điện vào quạt chạy, đèn báo sáng lên khoảng vài giây rồi tắt, đo nguồn output nó hạ từ từ về 0
Nhờ các bác giúp e xem thử lỗi như thế nào và các fix với ah, e cảm ơn.

----------


## mig21

https://youtu.be/2X6ZObXuOM8

----------


## terminaterx300

đã từng bị tình trạng này,cái này là quá tải nên nguồn tự tắt.

muốn hết phải coi công suất phù hợp chưa nhưng cơ bản lỗi này là do để áp ra cao quá + dòng tải lớn

đo xem áp ra bao nhiu so với định mức, có cái volume nhỏ nhỏ cạnh cái đèn led màu xanh đó, xoay nó xuống tý xem thế nào

----------


## mig21

E vừa mới đo lại nguồn này định mức 48v-7a e đo output ra 60v, vặn xuốg hết cỡ còn 58v rồi trả về 0v

----------


## mig21

E chỉ mới test không tải, sợ đấu vào driver nó tèo

----------


## thuhanoi

Đấu cái bóng đèn sợi đót vào test thử, áp ra quá cao nên nó ngắt.

----------


## tcm

Bác phải đấu chân dương (+) vào chân s+ Chân âm (-) vào chân s- nó mới chạy.

----------

mig21, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

chính xác xem video thấy thiếu dây S+S-

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

Các bác xem e đấu vậy đúng chưa mà sao vẫn ko dc

----------


## terminaterx300

> Các bác xem e đấu vậy đúng chưa mà sao vẫn ko dc


sai oài, S+ với 2 chân + bự output á, chỗ che miếng mica á
S- tương tụ với chân -

----------

mig21

----------


## h-d

đấu như bác TCM nói kìa bác. bác đấu chân S+ vơi S- sao chạy được, nó đâu có kiểm tra áp được đầu out mà nguồn chạy

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

Cảm ơn các bác đã chỉ dẩn tận tình, e nó chạy ok rồi giờ chỉnh lại cho đúng 48v ban đầu nữa thôi

----------

